# my tailormade e/s palette pix - EDITED to add comparison pix



## perpetuallycute (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm so lame - I picked up both sets.  I couldn't help it!












edit to add comparison shots:















I might compare woman of means with rose pigment when my arm gets a little cleaner


----------



## oddinary (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow, Tailored is gorgeous! I wish they would sell palettes like those here.


----------



## skindeep (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for doing this!  Tailormade is a great color. Can't wait to pair up with Moth Brown.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 16, 2005)

Oy.. now I think I want the warm one too. One question tho, is the palette covered in fabric or is it just a screen print? I couldn't tell from the pictures.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Oy.. now I think I want the warm one too. One question tho, is the palette covered in fabric or is it just a screen print? I couldn't tell from the pictures._

 
its actual fabric! its really cute - but I would imagine that it gets dirty very easily!


----------



## user2 (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh nooooooooo......just go away!
I was just planning to get a brush set and now!!!! I have to have the warm palette too!

Thx perpetuallycute


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 16, 2005)

i cant not wait till mine arrive in the mail!!! i bought both palettes!! i love having palettes!!! i dont mind at all paying the price when you get so many diff color choices!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 16, 2005)

The cool eyes palette is gorgeous!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 16, 2005)

I love the warm palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## patentg33k (Jul 16, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures--finally ones that look like the actual palette.  I bought the warm eyes palette & love it.  It's nice and super small, will fit well into my purse and has a number of combinations for everyday.


----------



## glamella (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice, but they are too close to what I already have. Oh well, more stuff from RR instead


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patentg33k* 
_Gorgeous pictures--finally ones that look like the actual palette.  I bought the warm eyes palette & love it.  It's nice and super small, will fit well into my purse and has a number of combinations for everyday._

 
thanks! I had to take a zillion pictures just to get almost accurate shots


----------



## pugpug (Jul 16, 2005)

omg!  the packaging is fugly but the colors are TO DIE FOR.  thanks for the pics!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 16, 2005)

is it me or is well-dressed like idol eyes...??


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_is it me or is well-dressed like idol eyes...??_

 
it might be - I'll try to post a comparison swatch later!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks so much! ur the best....i actually was impressed with tailored..i thought it would look like deep truth or a darker freshwater but its a totally different color...the swatches on actual skin make such a difference..thanks!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_is it me or is well-dressed like idol eyes...??_

 





well-dressed is way more purple.  I almost compared it to li'lilly, but it was much darker so I didn't even bother

hth!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perpetuallycute* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
is it me or is well-dressed like idol eyes...??

 





well-dressed is way more purple.  I almost compared it to li'lilly, but it was much darker so I didn't even bother

hth!_

 
ahhh....ok...thanks for the pic...yes totally different...hmm....now i may have to get this....lol


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Ugh, I'm so disappointed that these pallettes look like they won't match my skin color.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG, summerwaight is to die for!!! that's the prettiest color ever!


----------



## user2 (Jul 18, 2005)

When I look at the Nordies pics, both palettes look so meh...but now....I cant help myself, I have to have the warm one!!!!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_When I look at the Nordies pics, both palettes look so meh...but now....I cant help myself, I have to have the warm one!!!!_

 
Oh I know! when I saw their pix, I thought they were all mattes, satins or veluxes.  Seeing them in person is much better! I think I'm going to play with mine today!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 18, 2005)

i despize printemps... it looks like crap on me! but i love Tailored and all the other colours// i went and picked up the warm palette for the hell of it. and Woman of Means is identical to Humid. pisses me off


----------



## lilu (Jul 19, 2005)

The cool palette looks pretty. Wait til you try it on. Line with macroviolet and you can a sexy purple look to die for  :loveya:


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 14, 2005)

What is macroviolet, I have never heard of it?



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilu* 
_The cool palette looks pretty. Wait til you try it on. Line with macroviolet and you can a sexy purple look to die for :loveya:_


----------



## user2 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_What is macroviolet, I have never heard of it?_

 
A fluidline color! Plum with gold shimmer...veryy pretyy!!


----------



## samtaro (Nov 14, 2005)

Makes me wish I had the warm palette, too!


----------



## Susan (Nov 14, 2005)

Macroviolet is a Fluidline.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_What is macroviolet, I have never heard of it?_


----------



## xiahe (Dec 7, 2005)

awww, i want those palettes!

Tailored is such a gorgeous color...how does it compare to Mystical Mist / Au Contraire?  it looks very similar to those...


----------



## xiahe (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_A fluidline color! Plum with gold shimmer...veryy pretyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so you wouldn't recommend using Macroviolet in the waterline?  i know usually with shimmery stuff, you shouldn't...


----------



## Joke (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry for being so ignorant, but where can you get these?
I searched the Nordstrom site, but didn't find them
they look lovely!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_sorry for being so ignorant, but where can you get these?
I searched the Nordstrom site, but didn't find them
they look lovely!_

 
the Tailormade palettes were LE, i believe.  you could try searching on eBay for them...


----------

